# Intel graphics...



## ayleid96 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

iI am using Intel 82946GZ and every time iI launch an application that uses some kind of 3D graphics iI get error:

```
intel_do_flush_locked failed input/output error
```
Since iI am not gamer and iI use my PC for programming, iI am very comfortable with Intel chips.

And, iI cannot switch between virtual terminals... every time iI do that whole computer freezes and iI have graphics glitches on screen and have to hard shutdown... and every time iI want to power off the PC the same thing happens, but PC powers off.... what should iI do know? is freebsdFreeBSD actually supporting Intel normally?

Thank you for your time, in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you running FreeBSD 10.1?

You need to add kern.vty="vt" to /boot/loader.conf to switch between Xorg and virtual terminals (see vt(4)).


----------



## ayleid96 (Jul 12, 2015)

tobik said:


> Are you running FreeBSD 10.1?
> 
> You need to add kern.vty="vt" to /boot/loader.conf to switch between Xorg and virtual terminals (see vt(4)).



Yeah, that worked like magic, thank you. And what about 3D acceleration?


----------

